# Pics of my Emperor



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

not the best pics cuz i suck at taking them but this is my first emperor scorpion....let me kno what u guys think of him and his set up
View attachment 57937


View attachment 57938


View attachment 57939


View attachment 57940


View attachment 57942


View attachment 57943


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

nice scorpion and tank it looks sweet


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks nice but you really need to change the substrate badly. That stuff will not hold the moisture that the scorp needs. Peat moss,Potting soil, Bed a Beast are what you need.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah just change the substrate and your lookin good


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Looks good, But i would agree with Brian and change the substrate. As well as holding moisture for health reasons a moist substrate means that the scorp can dig a burrow which holds its shape, rather than just collapsing. Not sure if that really makes sence but hopefully you know what I mean!!

I would also make the substrate a just little bit deeper than it is now so there is room to dig down properly.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

nice scorpion those things are pretty sick nasty


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

nice scorp i wish i had one


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Damn, thats f*ckin awesome!!


----------

